# Ophelia the Witch



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I decided to add another witch to the display so here are some early sculpt pics of "Ophelia". Still have tons of work to do on her, but you can view progress pics here Ophelia the Witch pictures by Lauriebeast - Photobucket


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Awesome! Keep us posted on her progress.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

She looks as if she's related to that evil elf guy

Damn, you're good at this sculpting stuff!


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Okay, LB! Will you just stop it already! Go work in your yard, or do some volunteer work! Anything..just quit churning out these amazing props! You're really bad for my self esteem!
LOL!
Great witch. Not only looking forward to the sculpt, but the outfit you'll choose too!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

She looks wicked LB - excellent work as always - can't wait to see the finished piece.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

looking good laurie. Is this also paperclay? In photobucket pics it looks like you built up with celluclay, whats on top? Do you just rewet it to twaek the texture, or do you have to do it all in one sitting?

so many ???!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey thanks you guys. I put a layer of DAS air dry clay on top of the Celluclay simply because it's more economical than covering the whole head with Paperclay. Then I use the Paperclay for all the features and skin. The texture is created using a needle like tool to make lines and the whole thing is brushed with a slurry of Paperclay and water which smooths the edges of the lines and softens the overall look. You'll really be able to see the wrinkling when I get her painted. In fact, I had to darken the pics just so you could see those lines.

Her eyes will also be waaaaay creepier than they are right now


----------



## Bone To Pick (Oct 23, 2007)

Great job Laurie! You've got the faces down, I think.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Damn she looks great Laurie. Can't wait to see the final product.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

She looks fantastic already!

I'm going to follow this one with particular interest as I'm planning to make a witch this year... not that it would be remotely as good as yours... but your work is so inspiring!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I really think you should be molding and selling your work, your scuplts are very nice. I would buy witch in a second from you.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Superb sculpting, as always, LaurieB! And I dare say you're getting even better than before! Keep us posted!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Your work always impresses and it just keeps getting better.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Just amazing. You are such an inspiration, LB. Thank you


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow, that takes so much talent!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Damn Laurie you just finished a fantastic project and now you are starting another. You know you are starting to make us look bad! Very nice job as always, you are very talented!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone and I'm so happy to inspire just as I was inspired.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Well, I am officially out of compliments for your work. So go read the last bunch of compliments I gave you, pretend they are new, and double their enthusiasm. LOL All I can say is WOW Laurie! And did I ever mention that your avatar really freaks me out? LOL


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Wow - she is already amazing. Can't wait to see her when she's finished! How do you find time to sleep when you're working on all these fantastic creations?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks JW and smiley. Actually, I sometimes wake up in the wee hours and sculpt a bit if I'm feeling restless and can't sleep.

Here's some updated pics.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

There are no 'new' words to describe your work ... so I'll stick with my fallback! *Holy Flippin Zombie Eatin Cows* that thing R O C K S!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Imu.

Here's more progress pics....she's now ready for primer and paint. She has two thin coats of Sculpt or Coat on her in these pics.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ok LB you need to do a video of your one of your sculpts and than speed the process up in fast motion. It would be so cool to see how you can make a blob of clay turn out of one of your creations. Anyway I'm not sure if I asked you this before, but I'm still not sure what paper clay is? Do you buy that or make it? Oh by the way it really looks great!


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Someday, when you are rich and more famous, and your art is selling for zillions of dollars, I would still never part with the two pieces I possess. And when I am gone, Jackula will go home.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I may have said this before, but it bears repeating - your attention to detail in these sculpts is amazing! Do you use a live model or pictures or just spin it all out of your head?


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! You are really good at this.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

She's coming along splendidly! Wrinkles always are difficult for me, but I think you really nailed the wrinkles on the neck.


----------



## Silent Requiem (Feb 17, 2008)

i can't tell you how much i look forward to these! you are what i aspire to!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks you guys.

Joisey, Paperclay is a volcanic ash clay that can be purchased at Michaels. It's very soft and dries extremely lightweight....I love the stuff for detailing.

Roxy, it all comes from what I have left of a brain 

Here's the finished painting pics.




























I'll probably do a bit more tweaking but basically her paintjob is done....now on to the hands.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just when I think she can't get any better, she gets better! DAMN!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Yeah, what Roxy said!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I think if I turned around and found her staring at me I think I would crap my pants. She is so life like even though she is bald at the moment. Excellent!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Very Nice Laurie!!!.....


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey thanks so much you guys, really  I'm still working on those hands and should have finished pics up in a few days. I have no idea what I'm doing with her hair or outfit.....so many possibilities.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Fantastic LB! 
You have so much talent it just isn't fair!


----------



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Omg, how did u male this? Is an art that takes a while to get down? I would love to try this but do not know the first thing on how to make this. Can u give us a how to?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Dave.

I don't have an actual how-to on this character, but here's the links to "The Bride" tutorial. All my characters are made using this method. Hope this helps.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/62175-bride-tutorial-part-1-a.html#post362261

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/62177-bride-tutorial-part-2-a.html#post362264

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/62179-bride-tutorial-part-3-a.html#post362270

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/63288-bride-tutorial-part-4-a.html#post373459

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/63289-bride-tutorial-part-5-a.html#post373466

http://www.halloweenforum.com/tutorials-step-step/63291-bride-tutorial-part-6-a.html#post373471


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I don't know what else to say since it has all been said before, but thank you for sharing your work as it progresses with us. I love watching how she comes along. I shudder to think what your nightmares must be like.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

scareme, I hardly ever have nightmares..go figure


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's the latest update


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

they just keep getting better Laurie... incredible!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks spook  Here are some more pics of her hands.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Hmmm, have any of your neighbors gone "missing", because this witch is starting to look a little TOO real!:googly:


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

RoxyBlue 

Here's a couple of pics of her first hair test. I happened to have this wig on hand already, so I thought I'd throw it on her and see how the color looks.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Hmmm...I like the style of that wig, but I think a darker color would be a little better. Even just some darker strands mixed in, perhaps.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

those are great hands laurie!!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Lauriebeast said:


> scareme, I hardly ever have nightmares..go figure


How can she have nightmares with all these characters protecting her. The mailman on the other hand has had a nervous breakdown and will not come near the house anymore.


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Looking amazing Laurie! 

How about a pic of the wig without the green background? It's hard to really get a feel for the white hair against her skin tone with the wall color competing.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

I think some darker gray in there would be better also, Mr C. I still have to look for some different hair pieces.

Here are some pics with a dark background.





































Thanks you guys


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

Thats the ugliest and creepiest looking witch face I've ever seen! Great job Laurie! Keep it up girl! I also agree with the person who suggested a bit of black hair on Ophelia too. I love the hands with the long claw like nails...very nice and creepy!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOW LB ... looks great!


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Any updates?


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks Kaoru and IMU.

Well, I couldn't find exactly what I was looking for so I decided to use the gray wig. I cut small lengths of it and glued it to her head. It's much more sparse than the previous test pics and I also sprayed it with some gray hair spray paint to take that annoying shine off the acrylic fibers. She is definately NOT a shiny hair kinda gal  I painted her eyebrows and added some lashes and nose and wart hairs. I know you can't really see them in these pics, but I'll take better pics of those details when I get her finished.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

WOOOOOOOOOOW LB, just WOOOOOOOOOOW!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

OMG, even more outstanding, Laurie!

However, I don't know that I really WANT to see close-up shots of wart hairs


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Wow, LB! Damn, I think I saw her blink her eyes.
As much as I'm enamored of Morbidia (sigh), this lady has to be your most life-like piece yet.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Looks great! The hair came out wonderfully!
I know my witches are wishing they looked as beautifully hideous as Ophelia!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

Is her last name Snatch by any chance?
I look forward to getting into a lot of details about your latest creations in our interview next month.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Laurie she freaks me out - now I am going to have a nightmare tonight


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

Looks a bit like Madonna when she is out of makeup! lol

Incredible job. I am sooooo jealous.

Speaking of nose hairs - want some of mine? I have plenty.


----------



## Kaoru (May 6, 2009)

That looks great! The whit hair looks good on her as well as the creepy eyebrows just goes great with her face there. You have done an awesome job thus far. Cant wait till you have the complete costume!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

LB, as always your work astounds me. Love everything about her, especially the eyes and the hair placement. Time to re-evaluate Agnes since I'm reworking her this year.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

You do amazing work.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

AMAZING!!!!! WOW! you should think of maybe doing a video of the next one you make, might be long but well worth the watch! your extremely talented!


----------



## jabberwocky (Apr 30, 2008)

Your name is so fitting.
You truly are a *BEAST*............... thats a compliment where I'm at.
Just amazing work you deliver.

So lets talk about an "Alice" for my niece:winkin::winketon:wink,wink.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Laurie you do amazing work. She looks horrifyingly wonderful.


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guys, much appreciated


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

WOW!!! She looks incredible. Your talent is truly astonishing. Amazing work.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh yay! So happy to have found this thread! Thanks for posting about your how to...I have it all saved now so I can get started on my witchy project for this year.  Seriously, thank you for being so helpful and inspirational!


----------



## Lauriebeast (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you Uruk-Hai and MorbidMariah. 

Here's the link to the finished pics http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=17265


----------

